# Mod-free TDF



## qwe1 (Jun 10, 2010)

seeing as there have been numerous bans and flame wars in this section,wouldn't it be fair to ask for a mod-free,anything goes(except sexual imagery/links & piracy) sub-section?

this could be used to express ourselves w/o vocal restraint.

putting up a poll.mods please consider it


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 10, 2010)

considering the fact that i get warned fo posting inflammatory material which makes complete sense,id like one


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2010)

When mods weren't active people were like "No moderation. TDF sucks". Now when moderated, "Mod-Free TDF" 
So NO, it has to be moderated.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 10, 2010)

^ mod-free section.not the entrie forum


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2010)

are you Rohan Shenoy?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 10, 2010)

LOL, asking for a read-light area    ????


----------



## qwe1 (Jun 10, 2010)

yea we need a mod who'll just delete spam posts in it

ps: we can handle spam too.give us freedom!!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 10, 2010)

> this could be used to express ourselves w/o vocal restraint.


Rofl. Now this is interesting. As a matter of fact Ill agree with it just for giggles and laughs. If this is in any reference to the threads I have moderated then let me put it in black and white. 

I don't go over and nitpick every other word that comes out of any persons mouth. If I find that verbal usage goes beyond a certain limit then yes I do hand out warnings and then if continued I do give out infractions. 

Then there's another problem with moderating posts which beg to be flamed. Anyway I'm not going to go all out justifying my actions. If you feel that my way of handling was inappropriate by all means just pop Anorion an email and ask him to make a regular user. I for certain wouldn't mind.


----------



## qwe1 (Jun 10, 2010)

what are you people afraid of voting.vote what you think about it.we need moar votes


----------



## girish.g (Jun 10, 2010)

ico for moderator!!!!


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2010)

I did "akkad bakkad bumbay bo" 

*www.freshbytes.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/internet-serious-business-cat.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 10, 2010)

> If I find that verbal usage goes beyond a certain limit then yes I do hand out warnings and then if continued I do give out infractions.



that dont mean having opposite views on a topic right?


----------



## qwe1 (Jun 10, 2010)

> I don't go over and nitpick every other word that comes out of any persons mouth. If I find that verbal usage goes beyond a certain limit then yes I do hand out warnings and then if continued I do give out infractions.



people get banned even when being careful hence we need complete freedom.a mod-free section will bring much needed entertainment and many emotionally charged threads  after all most folks here spend atleast a couple of hours here everyday


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2010)

On a serious note, instead of a Mod-free section, I would prefer a vBulletin 4 forum upgrade.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 10, 2010)

> that dont mean having opposite views on a topic right?


Having an opposite view is fine as far as I care. However your opposite opinion seemed more like flame bait to me.



> people get banned even when being careful hence we need complete freedom.a mod-free section will bring much needed entertainment and many emotionally charged threads  after all most folks here spend atleast a couple of hours here everyday


People don't get banned simply after being careful as you say.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 10, 2010)

> However your opposite opinion seemed more like flame bait to me.



it may sound provocative but its intelligently and unoffensively presented


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 10, 2010)

> it may sound provocative bit its intelligently and unoffensively presented


Well its the provocative part you got warned for. Either way I don't recall only warning you. The same warning was issued to anyone who used any kind of verbal abuse on the thread. None of you were banned for any of it . 

However I did ban one person who in my call earned it and should have been banned for a year just for being ridiculously insane for posting that much trash talk on the forums. 

Anyway its not like the Mods can create a new section so sure yeah whatever floats everyone's boat.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 10, 2010)

@Filled void, man none said anything against u, don't take it personally.

And this is a pointless thread. "U can't have everything u want".


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 10, 2010)

> And this is a pointless thread


+1 to that  Mods are necessary for forums to maintain a balance.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 10, 2010)

TDF is NOT the place for posting "anything you want". For that you have 'other' places on Internet. Mods helps keeping this forum clean.

IMO, Mods are doing their work and there is no need to have a "Mod-Free section" on THIS forum.

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------

and BTW, this poll is useless.
Neither my PC is in living room / I don't like badwords nor I want a Mod-free section.

If you want people to vote, give proper choices.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 10, 2010)

yo ratedr 'sup man ?

I say a mod-free section would be a nice idea. Actually you should turn the fight club into a mod free section (ofcourse it should be moderated for piracy/pornography/spam...but otherwise, let the members post anything they want!).


----------



## Garbage (Jun 10, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> yo ratedr 'sup man ?
> 
> I say a mod-free section would be a nice idea. Actually you should turn the fight club into a mod free section (ofcourse it should be moderated for piracy/pornography/spam...but otherwise, let the members post anything they want!).



abe, tu toh senti ho gaya.. 

---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------

But seriously, your idea is flawed!


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 10, 2010)

> I say a mod-free section would be a nice idea. Actually you should turn the fight club into a mod free section (ofcourse it should be moderated for piracy/pornography/spam...but otherwise, let the members post anything they want!).



second that.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 10, 2010)

common guys. restrain yourselves. buy a punching bag at home to vent out frustrations 

*www.penny-arcade.com/docs/internetdickwad.jpg


or goto 4chan 

_


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 10, 2010)

Garbage said:


> abe, tu toh senti ho gaya..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------
> 
> But seriously, your idea is flawed!



No, I am not senti lol 

And it isn't an idea actually... it's my opinion.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 10, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> I say a mod-free section would be a nice idea. Actually you should turn the fight club into a mod free section (ofcourse it should be moderated for piracy/pornography/spam...but otherwise, let the members post anything they want!).



Third that.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 10, 2010)

Yea.. like going to a place where there are no law enforcements. Where one can murder any one.. one can rape any one.. one can rob any bank.

I read some user telling mods are allowed to mod sexual imagery, piracy. Then, what will be the contents of the posts in the sub forum! May be insulting other members, making stupid points, going ga-ga irrationally, etc. IMO, porn, piracy are way better than this stupid mess.


It id the stupidest idea. If you want mod free thing, get into an private IRC or hang out in a conference. But where there will be permanent records.. I think mod free is a bad idea. You may turn back and laugh or feel ashamed by your post when the fire inside you has been put out.

P.S.: No offense to any one.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 10, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> it id the stupidest idea. If you want mod free thing, get into an private irc or hang out in a conference. But where there will be permanent records.. I think mod free is a bad idea. You may turn back and laugh or feel ashamed by your post when the fire inside you has been put out.
> 
> P.s.: No offense to any one.


 
exactly!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 10, 2010)

i don't want a mod free forum. mods=guardian angels on the net.


----------



## qwe1 (Jun 10, 2010)

> May be insulting other members, making stupid points, going ga-ga irrationally, etc. IMO, porn, piracy are way better than this stupid mess.



why can't we have a "stupid" section for that.you can look at many international user oriented sites and their forums.freedom of speech is what every user needs while being online and i mean beyond the vernacular american slangs.and racism shouldnt be an issue here where we rarely know the users in real life


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 10, 2010)

^ya, this IS a stupid thread, do anything here till its closed.


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2010)

you want Ladygaga, you won't get it.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2010)

Someone's desire of becoming a mod would fail if TDF went mod free 

Keep Trying Mr. Devil with SR8


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 11, 2010)

i laugh at the futility of this thread.....muwahahahahahahahahahah.....hahahahah..muwahaahah...hahahahahahaha...


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 11, 2010)

atleast its better than "is height important''


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 11, 2010)

See the effect of a thread being "mod free" (even momentarily)


----------



## asingh (Jun 11, 2010)

My views on this thread are:
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/7093/impliedfacepalmj.jpg

And this is what is happening here:
*img411.imageshack.us/img411/1834/trollb.jpg


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 11, 2010)

> why can't we have a "stupid" section for that.you can look at many international user oriented sites and their forums.freedom of speech is what every user needs while being online and i mean beyond the vernacular american slangs.and racism shouldnt be an issue here where we rarely know the users in real life


Er what? Racial slurs shouldn't be minded now? I swear the day a section be created with this single criteria allowed and that will be the day I end my stay here. Whether you know a person in real life should not be the basis for justifying your conduct on a forum.



> See the effect of a thread being "mod free" (even momentarily)


This thread isn't Mod free at the moment. As I've always said be free to  discuss about the above but do not plan on making the thread a nightmare else I surely will be the first person to ban whoever does.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2010)

@mods, can't see what others voicing ABOUT THIS thread.

Its useless, close it.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 11, 2010)

no rhitwick let it remain open. atleast it will be a fitting reply to the OP. doesn't it show the freedom of speech? under Geek Life you are discussing such a topic which half the posters term useless! No one is modding this thread which is exactly what OP wants. 
Mod or no Mod..how does it matter? You are here to make your point in discussions. Do it in civilized manner and you won't even feel the presence of mods. Atleast I have personally felt that way.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> no rhitwick let it remain open. atleast it will be a fitting reply to the OP. doesn't it show the freedom of speech? under Geek Life you are discussing such a topic which half the posters term useless! No one is modding this thread which is exactly what OP wants.
> Mod or no Mod..how does it matter? You are here to make your point in discussions. Do it in civilized manner and you won't even feel the presence of mods. Atleast I have personally felt that way.



Then let me give you this thread: Offtopic Discussin Thread, i guess title says it all.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 11, 2010)

hehehe you completely misunderstood me. Please tell this to OP 
You think I am in favor of this? nope


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> hehehe you completely misunderstood me. Please tell this to OP
> You think I am in favor of this? nope



Are, no misunderstanding...

And if OP is reading, he would then like to visit dat thread too.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 11, 2010)

nice thread for people like xterminator et al.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 11, 2010)

somebody looks to be uber-pissed here


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 11, 2010)

My best recommendation is not to feed the trolls. You will find that 99% of the worthless trash talk happens by just feeding them trolls.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 11, 2010)

Alright.just undid what shouldve pissed somebody to death.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 11, 2010)

All I'm saying is, this idea is not all that bad. 

Visit the Football channel, and you'll know what a genuine argument is. We swear, troll, flame. But forget about it and DONT take anything personally. Though I'm not surprised that not everyone can be as "mature".


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 11, 2010)

> Visit the Football channel, and you'll know what a genuine argument is. We swear, troll, flame. But forget about it and DONT take anything personally.



hell yeah.



> Though I'm not surprised that not everyone can be as "mature".


----------



## kalpik (Jun 11, 2010)

Request denied. The discussions forum is as close to a "non moderated section" as you'll get. In case someone thinks he was wrongly banned/warned, please notify other mods/admins and we can take this up on a case to case basis. Closing this thread.


----------

